# New Book by Iain Murray on Lloyd-Jones Coming This May/June



## CarlosOliveira (May 10, 2008)

In May/June Iain Murray's new book Lloyd-Jones: Messenger of Grace will be published by the Banner of Truth Trust. It looks like an important volume on the preaching and significance of Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones.

The chapter titles are:

Part 1 

1. The Lloyd-Jones legacies 

2. Preaching and the Holy Spirit 

3. The Evangelistic use of the Old Testament 

4. Skeletons in the cupboard 

5. Raising the Standard of Preaching: 
Notes of a Memorable Address 

6. Lloyd-Jones and Spurgeon Compared 

7. A Controversial Book:
Joy Unspeakable: The Baptism With The Holy Spirit 

8. 'The Lost Leader' or 'A Prophetic Voice'? 

Part 2 

9. The End of the Puritan Conference:
Lloyd-Jones to Packer

10. Some Convictions of Lloyd-Jones in Miniature

11. Inventory of the Lloyd-Jones Sermons

12. An Analysis of the Sermons on Ephesians

13. Is the Reformation Over? A Review

More informations available here


----------



## Mayflower (May 10, 2008)

Thanks brother, iam really looking foreward for this book!!!!


----------



## Reepicheep (May 10, 2008)

Wow. This looks great. Anything by Murray is worth looking at for sure. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2008)

There is an audio recording of the "Lloyd Jones and Spurgeon Compared" section on the net somewhere?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2008)

In fact, here it is; it was originally given at Mark Dever's church:

9 Marks Interviews


----------



## Ivan (May 10, 2008)

Oh, I *will* buy this book!!


----------



## danmpem (May 10, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2008)

Just wondering, what is the need for this book in light of the fact that Iain Murray wrote a 2 volume biography of MLJ?


----------



## Ivan (May 10, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Just wondering, what is the need for this book in light of the fact that Iain Murray wrote a 2 volume biography of MLJ?



If you click on the link that Carlos provided and go to the last post on that blog you might have an answer to your question.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering, what is the need for this book in light of the fact that Iain Murray wrote a 2 volume biography of MLJ?
> ...



No real information there I'm afraid.


----------



## py3ak (May 10, 2008)

Well, if every chapter has a similar quantity of new material as the lecture on Lloyd-Jones and Spurgeon, then the book will be packed with far more than review.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 10, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Well, if every chapter has a similar quantity of new material as the lecture on Lloyd-Jones and Spurgeon, then the book will be with far more than review.



Oh right, he has uncovered new material since writing the biography.


----------



## Ivan (May 10, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if every chapter has a similar quantity of new material as the lecture on Lloyd-Jones and Spurgeon, then the book will be with far more than review.
> ...



According to the blog post that I'm referring to it said that Murray will possibly deal with some delicate issues that weren't covered in the biographies.

Here's a link to preorder the book at CBD:

lloyd-jones: messenger of grace - Christianbook.com Search

Here is a free shipping code (however one will need to order something else, I believe this code is for $35 and above):

282035BHLFXU


----------



## py3ak (May 10, 2008)

Daniel, it would seem that he has actually uncovered some new material. But as an author yourself, I should think you'd be aware that you rarely put _everything_ you know into one book anyway.


----------



## Mayflower (May 11, 2008)

How many pages will the book be ?


----------



## Pilgrim (May 11, 2008)

This book also appears to represent a different emphasis (or maybe more of an emphasis on certain points) as well as perhaps some reassessment. The last volume of the bio was published in 1987. It could also perhaps serve as an introduction for those who might balk at the 2 volume set that consists of around 1000 pages combined.


----------



## danmpem (May 11, 2008)

Unless I'm mistaken, Murray will probably have a disclaimer in the introduction, saying that this is NOT a biography. A little like how the two books on Spurgeon weren't biographies.


----------



## Ivan (May 11, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> How many pages will the book be ?



If I remember correctly....288 pages.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 11, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Daniel, it would seem that he has actually uncovered some new material. But as an author yourself, I should think you'd be aware that you rarely put _everything_ you know into one book anyway.



True, but with a 2-volume biography that size (I've read it) it seemed as if every stone was unturned.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 11, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel, it would seem that he has actually uncovered some new material. But as an author yourself, I should think you'd be aware that you rarely put _everything_ you know into one book anyway.
> ...



Especially with Vol. 2 which went into some detail about why he couldn't work with Graham, his views on charismaticism, the division with Packer, etc. As I had noted earlier, this book may represent some reassessment as well. In some respects it could be argued that fruit from the Doctor's ministry is more evident now than 25-30 years ago with the continued revival of Calvinism and the emphasis on expository preaching in some circles. Unfortunately the same can't be said for the direction that Westminster Chapel took within a few years of ML-J's death.


----------



## py3ak (May 11, 2008)

One of the saddest things I've ever read is about what happened at Westminster Chapel under R.T. Kendall.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 11, 2008)

py3ak said:


> One of the saddest things I've ever read is about what happened at Westminster Chapel under R.T. Kendall.



It was tragic. Especially when you consider where the church's meeting house is in London (round the corner from Buckingham Palace). So sad to see such a good witness for Biblical and Reformed truth go down the tubes.


----------



## py3ak (May 11, 2008)

My blood pressure rose tonight. I was looking at my copy of _Preaching and Preachers_ and came across the foreword by R.T. Kendall.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 11, 2008)

Take a look at this blurb from Wiki:


> The church is both charismatic and evangelical in its beliefs. Services incorporate a worship time, of which includes soft rock songs and opportunities for prophecies; and a sermon, biblical in its manner and usually preached by the Senior Pastor Greg Haslam.
> 
> Westminster Chapel aims to be a prophetic voice to London, England and the nations. It recently issued a "mission, vision and values" brochure, stating that the church would be Spirit led, prophetic, and be increasingly mission minded. The church aims to be a family and open to all who may want to visit. Sunday services are at 11am and 4pm, and a student group runs on Wednesdays from 6.30pm.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (May 21, 2008)

Now available at BoT's website here


----------



## heartoflesh (May 21, 2008)

This ought to be very good! 

For the record: Lloyd Jones' "Studies in the Sermon on the Mount" is frankly the best book I've ever owned, one I find myself going back to continually.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 22, 2008)

From the blurb on the Banner site: 



> Iain Murray is not here repeating biography but concentrating on three themes he regards of major significance. On the first of these – the nature of true preaching – there is fresh insight on what Lloyd-Jones regarded as of paramount importance. The analysis distinguishes between what was true of Lloyd-Jones as an individual and what is the permanent essence of powerful preaching. The second theme concerns the place that full assurance of salvation must have if Christianity is to be vibrant and persuasive; and the third addresses the claim that Lloyd-Jones’s understanding of the new Testament church was needlessly divisive. There is new material here, including some pages where the author differs with his friend. But Murray seeks to follow Lloyd-Jones in seeing the glory of God as the end of all Christian life and thought.


----------



## Stephen (May 22, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > One of the saddest things I've ever read is about what happened at Westminster Chapel under R.T. Kendall.
> ...



Yes, it is a tragic case of a great expositor and pastor who did not have strong elders, so Kendall came in and brought his false teaching with him. It should be a lesson to all of us who are teaching elders to train our elders well. If you go to the website for Westminister Chapel you cannot even tell what kind of church it is other than one that uses a band for "worship."


----------



## Stephen (May 22, 2008)

py3ak said:


> My blood pressure rose tonight. I was looking at my copy of _Preaching and Preachers_ and came across the foreword by R.T. Kendall.




Kendall wrote that Foreword in 1981 when Lloyd-Jones was still living. Kendall was at the time a great expositor, but his peculiar teachings were not manifested until after Lloyd-Jones was dead and Kendall was pastoring Westminster Chapel. When Kendall, who is not Reformed, invited Arthur Blessing (who is more like a curse) to lead a conference at Westminster, the congregation went down hill. I personally feel like Kendall may have been somewhat deceptive when he knew Lloyd-Jones and did not reveal what he really believed. Unfortunetly Kendall retired and left the congregation in shambles.


----------



## Stephen (May 22, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Take a look at this blurb from Wiki:
> 
> 
> > The church is both charismatic and evangelical in its beliefs. Services incorporate a worship time, of which includes soft rock songs and opportunities for prophecies; and a sermon, biblical in its manner and usually preached by the Senior Pastor Greg Haslam.
> ...



Yes, evangelical in the modern sense but not Reformed.


----------



## py3ak (May 22, 2008)

I wonder if the Kendall fiasco can also serve as a warning to a congregation that is looking for a "great" preacher. Given what happened to the Metropolitan Tabernacle after Spurgeon died, it seems like some churches come to feel that they must have a remarkably gifted man when it comes to pulpit performance, and they can put that above sound doctrine or anything else.


----------



## Stephen (May 22, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I wonder if the Kendall fiasco can also serve as a warning to a congregation that is looking for a "great" preacher. Given what happened to the Metropolitan Tabernacle after Spurgeon died, it seems like some churches come to feel that they must have a remarkably gifted man when it comes to pulpit performance, and they can put that above sound doctrine or anything else.



You are right that we have to be careful in the "performance" trap. Congregations should not be looking for superstars but godly men who desire to shepherd their people. 
The only difference though between Westminster and Metropolitan Tabernacle is that Metropolitan has maintained a solid Reformed witness and Westminster has not. Peter Masters, the current pastor at Metropolitan is a solid Reformed man, who has much of the same vision as Spurgeon did. If you read the history of the Tabernacle, there was only a short period where the church was not under a Reformed minister.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 22, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I wonder if the Kendall fiasco can also serve as a warning to a congregation that is looking for a "great" preacher. Given what happened to the Metropolitan Tabernacle after Spurgeon died, it seems like some churches come to feel that they must have a remarkably gifted man when it comes to pulpit performance, and they can put that above sound doctrine or anything else.



Amen. I thought about noting earlier that the Met Tab has had its ups and downs as well over the years as well until Dr. Masters ministry.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 22, 2008)

Stephen said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if the Kendall fiasco can also serve as a warning to a congregation that is looking for a "great" preacher. Given what happened to the Metropolitan Tabernacle after Spurgeon died, it seems like some churches come to feel that they must have a remarkably gifted man when it comes to pulpit performance, and they can put that above sound doctrine or anything else.
> ...



I'm not intimately acquainted with either, but it seems that the departure at Westminster Chapel is greater than anything that ever occurred at the Met Tab. But I don't think Westminster Chapel had the succession of Calvinistic ministers the way the Met Tab and its predecessor the New Park Street Chapel did going all the way back to Benjamin Keach. G. Campbell Morgan (ML-J's predecessor at Westminster Chapel) was a renowned preacher, but he was not a Calvinist.


----------



## Stephen (May 22, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> > py3ak said:
> ...



That is right. I forgot about Lloyd-Jone's predecessor. I wonder if the same thing could be said of some PCA congregations (I will leave it to you to figure out which ones) that had Arminian ministers in the past.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2008)

I just got an email from CVBBS announcing that this title has arrived and is ready to ship. Click here for more.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 12, 2008)

I as well


----------



## Jon Peters (Jun 12, 2008)

Rick Larson said:


> This ought to be very good!
> 
> For the record: Lloyd Jones' "Studies in the Sermon on the Mount" is frankly the best book I've ever owned, one I find myself going back to continually.



I was going to ask where a good place to begin with Lloyd Jones is, but this seems to answer that question, at least in your opinion. Do others concur?


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 12, 2008)

Jon Peters said:


> Rick Larson said:
> 
> 
> > This ought to be very good!
> ...



It's definitely one of the better places to begin.


----------

